# My 16vT build



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

Been trolling this forum for about two years collecting info.
Been collecting parts for nearly a year.
So, I finally started installing my turbo.
Parts list:
T3 60 trim .63 AR turbine housing internally gated w/ 2.5" vband flange
ATP/Turbonetics ebay knock-off cast manifold w/ external wg blocked off 
custom 2.5" stainless DP - my first fab job
-4 AN oil feed line w/ metric adapter and 45 degree adapter
-10 AN drain line 
BFI oil pan w/ 1/2 NPT bung welded in and 90 degree 1/2 NPT to -10 AN adapter
ebay 2.25" charge piping kit w/ t bolt clamps 
ebay firewall insulation blanket
Saab blackstone IC - will probably go ebay fmic eventually - Well, eventually is now.
cxracing FMIC 28X9X2.75 2.5 in/out. core size = 21X9X2.75 
siliconeintakes.com 2.25 to 2.5 45 degree reducer elbows
1g dsm bov w/ 1g dsm aluminum weld flange
scirroco upper intake manifold
siliconeintakes.com 2.75 aluminum coupler to go to stock TB rubber boot.
siliconeintakes.com 2.75 to 2.25 reducer
Stuff I had already running Megasquirt normally aspirated:
MSNS+E v1 cpu on 3.0 pcb running wasted spark ignition
Delphi 50lb/hr injectors
BBM fuel rail
BBM dizzy block off
Adjustable FPR
Accel EDIS style coil pack w/ Magnecor wires
TT 2.25 mandrel bent exhaust
Mechanical Stuff:
Fresh ABA bottom end w/ 9A pistons on re-bushed ABA rods
All ARP fasteners
Fresh 9A cylinder head
Autotech Sport Cams
Pics:








Engine nearly complete for NA build March '07








Pile of parts








Manifold installed








Downpipe fabbed up - just needs o2 bung








Turbo in place








BFI oil pan








-10 AN oil drain








-4 AN oil feed with npt - metric adapter








Fabbed a new lower radiator mount to move the radiator back to make room for the FMIC. Hacked up a VW alternator bracked and welded it on to the crossmember. Works great!








Fabbed some new upper radiator mounts from 1 inch flat stock bought at Home Depot. Cut it, heat/bend it, drill it, then grind it a touch to fit in the slots on the radiator.








FMIC mounted and ready to go. Hopefully the radiator can still get some cooling done sitting behind that.








New FMIC is roughly triple the size of the Saab Blackstone SMIC.








1g DSM BOV flange that needs to be welded to the charge pipe.








Air intake made from a hacked up Injen CAI from my old Mazda 6.








Made this bracket to mount the coilpack out of the way of the tb on the scirocco intake.








Had to move the coolant overflow tank upper hose connection to make room for the charge piping. It still rubs, but it rubs on the metal clamp, so no biggie. 








Had to make a throttle cable bracket since the scirocco intake I got didn't come with any extras.








Up and running @ 6psi !!
Let me tell you about how much it sucks to try to weld aluminum with a wire feed mig. Holy crap it sucks!!! I had to restring the thing about 25 times to do 2 stupid welds. Birds nests all day long in the feed wheel. The 90 degree elbow that I welded to the compressor outlet flange worked out ok. The bov flange that I welded to the charge pipe had some leaks so I epoxy'd over the welds to seal it.
I got a Knocksense knock sensor hooked up to Megasquirt today. I need to adjust the sensitivty. It was showing knock where there clearly wasn't any.
Lots more to do! I'm going to clean up all of the zip strips and hose clamps one at a time as time permits.


_Modified by steve12345 at 10:01 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

looks like a fun project. keep up the good work. Downpipe looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (2pt. slo)*

hey good start if you need any suggestions let me know


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

looking good, good job starting with MS...
where'd you get the vband adaptor flange?


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

T3 internal wastegate swingvalve housing with 2.5" v-band flange - 5 bolt
http://www.maxspeed-motorsports.com/5bolt.html
2.5" v-band clamp with 2 v-band flanges - Stainless
Dynatech 60-912250S from Summit
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

can you get a picture of your coil set up?
did you fab a breather kit for the head?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

nice man just a question going off topic are you using mk3 accy's or not? the setup looks like it should be good bang for buck...also just curious what made you choose the t3 over t3/t4?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Residentevol)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2919967
heres how i did it in the past, hope it helps


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_can you get a picture of your coil set up?
did you fab a breather kit for the head?

I'm using the stock breather in the front of the block for now. Passing it through the ABA plastic catch-can like thingie then into the air intake pipe. Only problem is it fills up with condensate water in the winter.
Pics of the coilpack. It's mounted on top of the BBM dizzy block off with a custom bracket. It's fed by two VB921's on the MS V3 board right now. I have 2 MSD 6a's that I'm going to put in eventually.
















It's looking like I will have to get a Scirocco intake and move the coilpack to the oposite side strut tower. The compressor outlet is right under the TB on the Golf intake.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_nice man just a question going off topic are you using mk3 accy's or not? the setup looks like it should be good bang for buck...also just curious what made you choose the t3 over t3/t4?

Running MK2 accessories for now. 
decided T3 for two reasons. T3s are cheap and 020 trannies are weak.
I can always swap out the turbo later once I get the kinks worked out. I just wanted to get started as cheaply as possible without having to majorly redo things later.


----------



## VaughanRapidTransit (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (steve12345)*

Looking good man.
16vTs are a whole lot a fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the welds on the dp look like the wire speed might have been a tad too quick...but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to custom work!


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I appreciate the tips on welding. That's the fourth thing I've ever welded, so I expected the welds to look like doo doo. This project is for me to develop my fab and tuning skills to move on to a newer VW or Audi awd platform. And, of course to have some fun











_Modified by steve12345 at 4:41 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_That's the fourth thing I've ever welded, so I expected the welds to look like doo doo. This project is for me to develop my fab and tuning skills to move on to a newer VW or Audi awd platform. And, of course to have some fun









never said they looked bad...jus offered some advice to make them look better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif practice makes perfect


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (steve12345)*

where are you getting signal for spark?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*

edis uses a triger wheel for the crank position


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*

I'm not using an EDIS control box, just an EDIS style coilpack. Spark is triggered by the ABA 60-2 wheel and controlled by megasquirt n spark.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (steve12345)*

does that set yup allow you to use wasted spark


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*

Yes. Added the second VB921 to the MS board to allow wasted spark.
So, there are two coil outputs from the MS board. One for each pair of cylinders.


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (steve12345)*

ABA runs a 60-2? is it internal like the 1.8T block or is it external mounted?
I have no experience with ABA's
Cheers
SS33


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharpshooter33* »_ABA runs a 60-2? is it internal like the 1.8T block or is it external mounted?
I have no experience with ABA's
Cheers
SS33









yes


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

bump
more pics up top


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

how'd u think of the 9A pistons with rebushed rods? 
Did you read about my old setup? It works good


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (killa)*

I put on a pot of coffee and read all 42 pages of the ABA/16v FAQ thread in the hybrid section. That combo is discussed a lot in there. I already had the 9A and found an ABA for cheap. Makes sense that it would work well. Since the piston was designed for the 16v chamber, it has the proper valve reliefs and quench area. Reusing parts fit my budget too








Thanks for all your knowledgable posts over the years. I've learned a lot from them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

Up and running as of 4/30/2008 @ 3AM








Running 6PSI or so on the internal wastegate actuator spring. Once I get the tune cleaned up, the MBC will go on. Eventually, Megasquirt will handle boost control.
Pics up soon!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_Up and running as of 4/30/2008 @ 3AM








Running 6PSI or so on the internal wastegate actuator spring. Once I get the tune cleaned up, the MBC will go on. Eventually, Megasquirt will handle boost control.
Pics up soon!

Nice man, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

Bump. Up and running pics added finally.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

nice build!
Are you coming to Motorstadt?


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (goofydug)*

My car is way too fugly to show. I'll probably be there checking out others though.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

Updates
Broken ring land incident:








No signs of detonation. I guess after 200k+ miles it decided to give up.
New used piston is coated and in the engine. Engine is on the stand and ready to go back in this week.
While it's torn apart, I decided to swap in an ebay t04e 40 trim to see if it will open up the top end a bit more with it's stage 3 turbine and higher flowing compressor. Notice I said swap in and not upgrade








The compressor is quite a bit larger than the t3 so I added a 1/2" spacer to the turbonetics style log mani to make it fit.
Spacer:








I ported the swingvalve housing since the ID was 1.9" to match the std. T3 wheel. It's now 2.4" 
Before:








After:








Hope to have it back on the road by mid next week.









_Modified by steve12345 at 12:48 PM 9-24-2008_


_Modified by steve12345 at 2:47 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

Up and running at 19 psi. 
Need to work on the oil baffles on the crank case vents and fine tuning the MS boost control. 
3rd gear is all over the place now. Going to install a Peloquin 80% mini kit in the 020 for now until I can go 02a and get a real lsd.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

I was wondering what to do about my fmic.I didn`t think to mod the rad mounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub-nut (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: My 16vT build (wyliej)*

good stuff man. similar to what i'm cooking up. hoping to have it running by the end of this month. that rust around your wiper arm looks gnarly


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

It's a go car not a show car


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (steve12345)*

How does it go at 19 psi? What are you running for timing?


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*

Runs strong. I'm having traction problems now in 3rd. I'm trying to use the ebc to limit torque. 
For timing ,I think I'm running 13* at 225 kpa at 7000. 
My tt/magnaflow 2.25 exhaust is killing top end. I will be upgrading to 2.5 straight through borla very soon.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (VW_NUT)*

anymore updates on this car?
Looks an interesting project.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

I'm putting a tubular exhaust manifold on to replace the cast log, upgrading to 2.5" exhaust w/ Borla XR1, switching to an external wastegate, and adding an adjustable timing gear. Although midrange torque was insane, high RPMs were weak before. I'm hoping these changes allow it to pull hard to 7k. I'm also hoping to get to either a dyno or to the track this summer. I'd like to see what kind of numbers this mess puts out.
The next upgrade will be an SRI when cashflow permits. Although, I may need to upgrade the fuel pump too.
I've actually been kind of sidetracked working on a flash based tuning solution for my Mazdaspeed 6. There's only so may hours in a day


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (steve12345)*

3" turbo back, that will help your top end power,


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (instg8r)*

The hi flow cat is a bigger restriction than the 2.5" pipe. Don't really want to go cat-less. I suppose I could put a Y pipe in and go dual cats, but they'd take forever to light off in normal driving.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (steve12345)*

having a y pipe with dual cats wont actually help you out much....
3" with a 3" hi flow cat...one single pipe....


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (instg8r)*

2.5" and 3" hi flow metal spun cats have the same size core and flow rating just diferent size pipes.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (steve12345)*

catless 3" 
i have a cat on mine....I'll be geting rid of it soon


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_My tt/magnaflow 2.25 exhaust is killing top end. I will be upgrading to 2.5 straight through borla very soon.

go 3". you'll not regret it......
i look at my 3" and think its too small now........


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

cool,i myself want to fab a 2.5 straight thru zaust for my g60
Back pressure being a power killer in a supercharged engine.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

is that a ebay vband wastegate on that turbo? how is it?


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (toplessvw)*

Yes it is an ebay swingvalve housing - sort of. I got it on ebay from http://www.maxspeed-motorsports.com I don't see it on their website any more. Works great. Had to port it out when I went from a standard T3 to a stage III T3/T4.
Once I get the deltagate working to my satisfaction, I will probably sell the old housing.


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

its that little turbo killing the topendget a bigger turbo with a .63 exhaust housing and topend will be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: My 16vT build (pdogg)*

i went with a hi flow cat back when i had my little 2.0T and it was the biggest waiste of money. i ended up getting rid of it and going catless.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (pdogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdogg* »_its that little turbo killing the topendget a bigger turbo with a .63 exhaust housing and topend will be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If the ebay turbo is an acurate knock off of a T4 40 trim compressor it should flow 35+ lb min. It has a Stage III turbine wheel and .63 housing. If I don't get more top end from the exhaust work, I will definitely swap in a T3/T04E 50 trim.


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

that sounds like a wierd turbo size u got any pics of it.not sure if i have ever saw one like that.i had the t3/t4 45trim from ebay for my first turbo and it worked good but lost its breath up top on a 8vavle


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (pdogg)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7
I measured the compressor wheel with a micrometer. The dimensions are the same as a T04E 40 Trim. Whether everything else is the same :shrug: who knows.


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*

I have it up and running with the new manifold, external waste gate, and downpipe. It spools around 4k and pulls hard to 7k now. I need to fix some leaking exhaust connections and fab up a new oil catch can. Once I have that done it will be daily driver ready again.
I'll post up fresh pics once I get things cleaned up a bit.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: My 16vT build (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_
If I don't get more top end from the exhaust work, I will definitely swap in a T3/T04E 50 trim.

Thats what ive got in my build the thing is amazing (.63 a/r) and im running a 3in catless back....go 3in you wont regret it.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: My 16vT build (martytime)*

nice work man. Always good to see another 16vT in Michigan. I may have to pick your brain if I switch to MS this winter.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: My 16vT build (ZeeuwVW)*

Nice build so far dude!


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

Just found the last trans piece I need. Should be back on the road with 02J and Peloquin in a week or two at most.


----------

